
No email confirmation received from GE Predix development registration - gurda
No email confirmation received from GE Predix development registration.<p>Myself and Our team had signup for Predix Developer Account with all the required details and we got confirmation page.
But it&#x27;s been 3 days where we haven&#x27;t received any email with login details for our Predix account. Did anybody experinced the same?
======
lotharschubert
Hi sorry to hear. Fastest way to resolve is by visiting
[https://www.predix.io/support/](https://www.predix.io/support/) >> "Sign Up/
Sign In Help". If all else fails though, ping me predixdevelopers@ge.com. Hope
to see ya soon on Predix! Lothar, Predix Dev Rel

------
rboddeda
Hi Lothar, Appreciate your quick response. I will reach on given email.

------
rboddeda
I got access to my Account, Thanks once again Lothar.

